# Light weight shoes?



## lunky (Jan 6, 2006)

I am considering getting new shoes for a variety of reasons. My Sidi and Diadoras are good shoes but I would like lighter weight shoes. I do not ride in the rain much and so they do not need to be made for such abuse. I really do not want to spend a fortune on another set of shoes and I realize this may be a conflicting goal. Anyway, I welcome any feedback.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Specialized Pro Carbon or S-works shoes are light
Pearl Izumi P.R.O. or Octane SL are light (Octane Sl's are199 grams a shoe)
Bontrager RXL shoes are 320grams a shoe

all these are reasonably priced & can be found on eBay pretty cheap too


----------



## !!!shaunie!!! (Jun 16, 2008)

mavic have just bought out 2 pair of shoes that are the lightest in the world, if not there is always the option to get bont shoes this company also makes speed skates


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

Check out Rocket7 shoes.


----------



## xtrsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

Mavic's are light and more affordable, but Rocket7's are the lightest.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

!!!shaunie!!! said:


> mavic have just bought out 2 pair of shoes that are the lightest in the world,.......


I read in Velonews that the cleat mounting holes on Mavic shoes are very far forward, which means you may have a problem getting your cleats in the same position as your current shoes.

As I push my cleats all the way back on my Sidis, I stopped even looking at the Mavic shoe.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Another vote for R7's - not only are they stupid light but the fit is superb. They come in a ton of different widths and you can order different sizes for each foot if you're not perfectly symmetrical (like most of us). 

I've been curious about the Bont shoes but they appear to have a serious lack of ventilation.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought a pair of S-Works shoes yesterday. Now it will rain all week for sure.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

My Pearl Izumi Quest size 44 road shoes came in at 644g including look cleats bolts and washers, my bottom of the line specalized shoes came in at 827g with cleats and washers so a cheap way to save weight, l also saved 120g by buying a new 3D helmet but that was not such a cheap way, shoes are often over looked when shedding weight from bike and equipment.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

If you can find the Nike Poggios, they are plenty light. Not the top of the weight list in terms of how light, but pretty light nonetheless.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I like the fit of Sidi, Diadora (little wider in the forefoot than Sidi), Specialized (wider than Diadora), Shimano (sort of like Sidi), and Lake. 

Sidi's sizing is so small, lengthwise - a Sidi 42 is like a Diadora and Specialized 41. A Sidi 42 is spot on a U.S.-sized 8 1/4 men's foot size. How goofy is that? 

For years Sidi were the only road shoe manufacturer that had replacement heel pieces. It's almost criminal, that if your heelpieces are down to the nubs, you can't buy a pair of heel pieces, you have to buy new road shoes. It's not a lot better in 2009 - Carnac, some models of Specialized, some models of Bontrager, possibly some other ones I haven't mentioned have replacement heel pieces. But most of them don't.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Dick Rhee said:


> Another vote for R7's - not only are they stupid light but the fit is superb. They come in a ton of different widths and you can order different sizes for each foot if you're not perfectly symmetrical (like most of us).
> 
> I've been curious about the Bont shoes but they appear to have a serious lack of ventilation.


Rumor has it that R7 is no longer taking orders. I'd suggest D2. http://www.d2shoe.com.


----------



## MrTiles (Feb 28, 2005)

my zxellium's have been great (fitting and functioning) and I'm traditionally a sidi genius fan...


----------

